# Luthien



## Urylia (Feb 2, 2002)

Ok, I'm sort of new to the LOTR thing and I need some help.
Who is Luthien and what does she look like?
This guy in my class said that i looked better than her and the only information he would give me is that she is in the Sim.....oh however you spell it. 
Any help would be nice since I'm still reading the LOTR and don't have the Sim....you know what i mean!
Thanks!


----------



## Bill the Pony (Feb 2, 2002)

Wow! Let's say this guy just gave you a very great compliment. For a short version of her tale, check out the chapter 'a knife in the dark' in FOTR. Strider tells her tale when they are sitting in the dark at Weathertop, to take the hobbits' minds off the approaching Nazgul.
Look it up, or better: get the Silmarillion from the Library, to read the full story.

After you've read it, let us know if the guy who told you is even better than Beren?


----------



## Ossiriand Blade (Feb 2, 2002)

Luthien was the daughter of melian a maia goddess and Thingol an elven king so thats pretty good pedigree!!


----------



## Urylia (Feb 2, 2002)

*i feel loved*

wow...i have some serious reading to do
i guess he likes me
thanks!


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 3, 2002)

Ooh. I wish someone would come up to me and tell me i looked better than Luthien. How romantic, and what a beautiful thing to say. And quite original, i've never heard anything like it before 

Yes, don't forget to come back and let us know how everything goes. Hehe.

*goes away sobbing because she has no Beren*


----------



## Eldanor (Feb 3, 2002)

you GUESS he likes you, huh? Luthien son of Melian is supposed to be the most beautiful creature in the world (excepting the Valar an the Maiar)


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 4, 2002)

Son?!


----------



## Eldanor (Feb 4, 2002)

(sorry, I speak spanish and accidentally I used son instead of daughter. I don't think Luthien is travesty or something like that )


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 4, 2002)

Aww, you're too cute Eldanor! Hehehe.

I think your English is a darn sight better than my Spanish.  It never fails to amaze me how well people can speak English when it's not their mother tongue.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bunnywhippit _
> *Aww, you're too cute Eldanor! Hehehe.
> 
> I think your English is a darn sight better than my Spanish.  It never fails to amaze me how well people can speak English when it's not their mother tongue. *




Same here the poeple that speak english here and it isn't their natural tongue are amazing in the way they keep up.


----------



## Merry (Feb 5, 2002)

This guy sounds great (if you are a girl), not only does he seem very romantic, but he is very knowledgeable.

Give him a try


----------



## Lorien (Feb 6, 2002)

man this guy really like you....whatta compliment and the good part is he knows about TOLKIEN....yay!!!....go for it...


----------



## maarten (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beleg Strongbow _
> *
> 
> 
> Same here the poeple that speak english here and it isn't their natural tongue are amazing in the way they keep up. *



Well here in the great kingdom of Holland (  ) we hear and see nothing but english all day, on tv, internet, radio, manuals, studybooks, Tolkien books (the HoMe series then) and so on. So its not that weird


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 6, 2002)

Really? You get a lot of English then? I remember seeing something on TV about some people in Germany getting a little annoyed with all the English creeping into daily life.

Sorry... that wasn't really on topic.


----------



## Anfauglith (Feb 6, 2002)

*Really pretty clear to me, umm!!*

Well Urylia it seem's pretty clear to me, your friend likes you. Luthien is supposed to be the most beautiful of all the ladies. You have to be really striking. Nothing else to say . That's all folk's


----------



## Urylia (Feb 7, 2002)

*sigh*

ok so the guy who compared me to Luthien (we'll call him "Beren") follows me around, walking me to class, talking to me non stop about everything ranging from Lotr to music. I think he's really nice, but he hasn't asked me out or anything  
But thats ok...i'll keep you all posted of any further developments

Oh yeah...personally, i do not look better than Luthien, but that is my own opinion...lol


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 8, 2002)

You must be a head turner!!! And he must really like you!!


----------



## Aldarion (Feb 8, 2002)

*!*

Good grief!


----------



## Fiothiel (Feb 9, 2002)

ok...im a friend of Urylia`s....and i know this guy....and let me tell u ppl, he may know stuff bout LOTR....but he is UGLY!


----------



## riyehn (Feb 10, 2002)

I'm not even sure there's anything saying that Beren was exceptionally good looking. (Is there?)


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by riyehn _
> *I'm not even sure there's anything saying that Beren was exceptionally good looking. (Is there?) *




I don't think so. Welcome riyehn 2 the forum.


----------



## Eonwe (Feb 10, 2002)

my advice: take him to your dad, tell your dad in advance to tell him he has to get a silmaril before he can ask you out on a date...


----------



## Fiothiel (Feb 10, 2002)

did i mention he is also a loser? (by the way....i posted the thing bout him being ugly cause Urylia told me too...lol) He always is braggin about how he knows more stuff bout LOTR than ppl....errrr...


----------



## Urylia (Feb 12, 2002)

Leave Robert... I mean Beren alone! I think he is really nice! I finally got the Sil. and read the part of Luthien and Beren and I fell like I'm on the top of the world!!


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 12, 2002)

Awww! That's wonderful Urylia!


----------



## Eldanor (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bunnywhippit _
> *Aww, you're too cute Eldanor! Hehehe.
> 
> I think your English is a darn sight better than my Spanish.  It never fails to amaze me how well people can speak English when it's not their mother tongue. *



It's simple: here in South America we learn English in almost all schools, because English is like an international language, not like Spanish. English is also easier than Spanish... I guess.


----------



## Legolam (Mar 7, 2002)

Useless factoid - more people in the world speak spanish as their first language than english


----------



## Anduril (Mar 7, 2002)

*A deep compliment*

Hey...
I think this guy is really "flirting" Ury...and Ury MUST BE beautiful..Luthien...wow...
what a comparison!!!!!

Ok..the guy is ugly...but I think that Riyehn (Welcome!!!!) has a solid point..It wasn't said that Beren was a real handsome guy...
I think that the compliment by itself was cute...

And, yes, spanish is a great and complicated language (not as complicated as german, but still complicated)...


----------

